# UOL MBBS Help



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Please tell me if any one knows the closing merit of UOL MBBS last year? And what are the chances this year ? I am freaked out with 77.1


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> Please tell me if any one knows the closing merit of UOL MBBS last year? And what are the chances this year ? I am freaked out with 77.1


Shouldn't be...77 is good enough for anywhere...


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Shouldn't be...77 is good enough for anywhere...


I mailed UOL office and they replied that the last year merit for MBBS was 78 percent .. It gave me a minor heart attack


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

It should be somewhere between 74-76%. According to the list they displayed last year.


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

I called and they asked me the last year merit was 73%

- - - Updated - - -

IS UOL affiliated with UHS or not?
Anybody Knows?


----------



## Insidious (Oct 3, 2013)

It was around 70-71% for UOL. I know this for a fact.

- - - Updated - - -



Innocent Heart said:


> I called and they asked me the last year merit was 73%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


UOL is NOT with UHS. UOL itself is a degree awarding university.


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

i think UOL is not affiliated with U.H.S. but is recognized by PMDC.. its papers are taken by university of lahore. the medical colleges having attached university like king edward medical college having king edward medical university, azra naheed having superior university.. they dont allow u.h.s to take their papers. their papers are taken by their universities.. but viva is taken by another private university. like the viva of azra naheed is taken by UOL and that of UOL is taken by azra naheed... similarly Allama Iqbal medical college is affiliated with punjab university and its papers are taken by punjab university and not by u.h.s..


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't believe UoL would have such a high merit. Well I someone who went there with 67% but that was 5 years ago.


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Medical colleges not familiar with UHS ( University of Health Sciences Lahore ) specially in Punjab and Pakistan. UHS is one of the best Health University in World and in Pakistan after Agha Khan .
According to HEC Ranking 2013 for Medical Universities UHS stands at 2nd number.
In, Lahore there are some medical colleges which are still under their Charted Universities as:
University College of Medicine and Dentistry , University of Lahore
Azra Naheed Medical College , Superior University Lahore
These colleges are not providing the real medical education and atomosphere as per standard. So, UHS and Govt of Punjab has decided to affiliate these institutes to UHS.
In this regard one medical college already has come under UHS . Amna Inayat Medical college was first affiliated with Riphah International University Islamabd. But this year the 3rd Batch of Amna Inayat i;e 1st Year MBBS taken exam Under UHS. The 2nd year and 3rd year of this college will take exam under UHS from next year. Also the new batches of Amna Inayat , UOL. and Azra Naheed will register with UHS.
If the above colleges will not follow the PMDC and UHS rules thay can be banned.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Arslanamin said:


> Medical colleges not familiar with UHS ( University of Health Sciences Lahore ) specially in Punjab and Pakistan. UHS is one of the best Health University in World and in Pakistan after Agha Khan . According to HEC Ranking 2013 for Medical Universities UHS stands at 2nd number. In, Lahore there are some medical colleges which are still under their Charted Universities as: University College of Medicine and Dentistry , University of Lahore Azra Naheed Medical College , Superior University Lahore These colleges are not providing the real medical education and atomosphere as per standard. So, UHS and Govt of Punjab has decided to affiliate these institutes to UHS. In this regard one medical college already has come under UHS . Amna Inayat Medical college was first affiliated with Riphah International University Islamabd. But this year the 3rd Batch of Amna Inayat i;e 1st Year MBBS taken exam Under UHS. The 2nd year and 3rd year of this college will take exam under UHS from next year. Also the new batches of Amna Inayat , UOL. and Azra Naheed will register with UHS. If the above colleges will not follow the PMDC and UHS rules thay can be banned.


 Would you please like to give the reference of this BREAKING NEWS


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Uol merit was 73% last year 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah is it really true 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------

